# Addition to the family



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

Well I submitted the thread about how well you liked the 3.5 and yesterday my girlfriend and I added a new addition to the family. The driveway now has a 2003 Blackout SeR Spec V and a 2003 Altima 3.5SE w/ leather and sports package.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats! Very cool cars...:thumbup:


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Right on! good job.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Smitty... u got me on the 3.5... I have a 03 Spec and a 02 2.5s Altima.

Not long ago, I was pimpin' a modded 3.5se (see link below) damn I miss all that POWER.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

congrats


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I love this car and my spec it is fun to jump from refined to raw 
I couldn't be happier with them both
(well I could but not for 45k combined)


----------

